#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Upcoming trends of web development!

## Bhavya

The booming world of the web has over 1.8 Billion websites and approximately 200 million lively websites in todays time. Daily numerous new websites are added to strengthen the competition. If we want to make our commercial website visible among all the other lively websites, we need to implement new unique ideas and follow the latest development trends. It is unavoidable for the web developers to possess the upcoming trends in mind while developing a new enterprise related website. Here you can check out the future web development trends.

----------

